# New to the forums



## pdtrx (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all!

First of all I'm not a foreigner like most of the active members here. I eat, sleep, and breathe like a Filipino. I just found out about this forum through Google search. Saw the site on the 15th page result when I key in "pinoy forums." I was curious and eventually got interested on what's going on here. I've read around 3 to 4 threads already so far.

Are there other active members like me here?

For those who have questions to ask to a full blooded Filipino directly, I could probably fill in some answers for you. Don't ask me government or political related questions though because I don't really know most of it. If it's about our culture and all then I could definitely share something.

Cheers!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, and welcome. 

What made you decide to go looking for forums? 

A lot of us here are are dating/married to Filipinas, or are retired military who served there. But I think your point of view would be most welcome on some things.


----------



## pdtrx (Aug 5, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> Hi, and welcome.
> 
> What made you decide to go looking for forums?
> 
> A lot of us here are are dating/married to Filipinas, or are retired military who served there. But I think your point of view would be most welcome on some things.


Hi there!

Well, just out of boredom to be honest. It's my day off work today and I've got nothing else to do at home. I've already went to the mall earlier today and watched a movie with my girl so that's done.

And yeah I noticed most of the active folks here are already retired or planning to spend their retirement in the Philippines. I'm on my early 20s, I hope I could tune in to the discussions here.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I will look forward toy your insight


----------



## pdtrx (Aug 5, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I will look forward toy your insight


Thanks!


----------

